# Best Bowstring Company



## IA3D (Feb 15, 2019)

Recently, I have been hearing and seeing some posts on FB that Winners Choice bought Threadz out of Kentucky and their quality has gone downhill. It seems The Outdoor Group is not what it use to be. Has anyone had any issues recently with Winners Choice Strings? Who do you use?


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

Www.buckslayerbowstrings.com

There the best there is i mean it


----------



## c407t16 (Jun 4, 2016)

vaportrail is pretty good


----------



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

60x bro. All the way. 

Archeryshack also makes quality stuff

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

I've had Winners Choice, FirstString, Vapor Trail, Twisted X and Catfish Customs. All are great, so are any of the other aftermarket string makers. Currently I have one bow with Catfishs Customs and one with FirstString. Both have thousands of shots on them and are still going strong.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Schmidty's Specialty Strings Onalaska,WI.
www.ssstrings.com
[email protected]


----------



## SwVaHntr (Jan 5, 2019)

patches2565 said:


> 60x bro. All the way.
> 
> Archeryshack also makes quality stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Second for Jeremey at Archeryshack great product, great prices, lower overhead he passes the saving on to archers


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

JBK Bowstrings 2 Year Warranty


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

Jeremy at archeryshack, bet ive had him build me up at least a dozen sets, never an issue


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I've shot several AT string maker's wares and continue to use Catfish Custom strings on my bows. Doubtful you can do much better, but you certainly can do worse. Mike is competitive in quality, price and service.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

bowtecher82nd said:


> JBK Bowstrings 2 Year Warranty


Agreed. Jeff makes the best strings I have ever used. Stands behind his builds and quality 100 percent.


----------



## bbizzell1 (Dec 8, 2017)

60x all the way. I’ve put 3 sets on for friends in the last month. Fast shipping and good service. Got a couple hundred shots on a set with zero peep rotation or stretch.


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

Hogwire


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Catfish for this guy!


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

The ones I would recommend:

Twisted X
JBK
Catfish Customs 

For the price/ quality ratio, it’s hard to beat JBK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny (Jan 10, 2005)

Catfish Customs


----------



## Fasteddiefishin (Jan 31, 2017)

They are all pretty good. First hand experience with Threadz and Vaportrail have been great. ABB and Rogue i wouldnt hesitate either.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Alaska at heart said:


> I've shot several AT string maker's wares and continue to use Catfish Custom strings on my bows. Doubtful you can do much better, but you certainly can do worse. Mike is competitive in quality, price and service.


This, Mike recently helped me work out a problem with my Prime Centergy LD, stayed with me texting all weekend, shipped my new cables and I got them on Tuesday. Who else does that? This guy cares!
catfishcustombowstrings.com


----------



## koop3700 (Nov 5, 2016)

First string magnum done!!!!


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

https://www.gasbowstrings.com/


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm very happy with my ABS (America's Best Bowstrings) Platinum's


----------



## pmullens1985 (Feb 9, 2019)

60x are really good. Been inside the factory and seen them made


----------



## Bandhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Lol. That's like asking which bow company is the best. Ask somebody you know and trust their opinion. Good luck


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Buckslayer or catfish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marvelous (Feb 26, 2019)

Bcy


----------



## bow327 (Mar 15, 2005)

Rogue bowstrings are the best


----------



## youngguy (Aug 23, 2010)

I have had buckslayer and they have been great strings. But recently switched to r strings and cables since he is local and he makes a great set of strings. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Discipline12 $ (Mar 2, 2018)

Is this true that Threadz sold out to winners choice?
Threadz is all I’ve ever used so I would love to know if this is true so I can explore other options 
Thanks


----------



## Super Roop (Dec 13, 2016)

Twisted X is my string of choice!


----------



## Deerslayer3071 (Jan 24, 2012)

60X custom strings are the best. I have never had a problem with any of my 5 sets of strings and cables.


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

Discipline12 $ said:


> Is this true that Threadz sold out to winners choice?
> Threadz is all I’ve ever used so I would love to know if this is true so I can explore other options
> Thanks


News to me there web page is still up and running and up to date


----------



## archeryfanatic4 (Mar 27, 2019)

I prefer the 60x custom strings or the rogue strings, both are great quality!


----------



## hurricanepepper (Feb 17, 2011)

Freedom bow strings
Best in the business 
828 615-7770
https://www.freedomstrings.com/page-1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budman3232 (Nov 26, 2009)

Discipline12 $ said:


> Is this true that Threadz sold out to winners choice?
> Threadz is all I’ve ever used so I would love to know if this is true so I can explore other options
> Thanks


No, they have NOT!!!


----------



## jy198460 (Sep 5, 2011)

BC custom strings! Not only are they the best I have used but he usually has them at your door within a week.


----------



## Insanebowman (Jun 12, 2019)

Ok does ABB not make the cut?


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I copied this from another post I made about strings:

_I haven't used or installed strings from every builder nor will I bash a string builder but.... These are the strings that I recommend to my customers and my thoughts on each:

Note - This list is based on the number of experiences that I have had with the string builder, MOST to LEAST.

1) 60X - Quality product and really quick turn around. In most cases, I can have them in my shop in a week. I'm a dealer for them and on the very few occasions there was an "issue", they did right by me and my customers. I've been shooting strings from 60X for 8 years and have a set on my hunting bow.

2) GAS - These strings come factory on the bows that I sell and have had excellent results with them. I'm a dealer for them and, some of my customers are very loyal to Eric and his products. I've installed quite a few sets of these strings and they are also excellent quality. I have a set on my 3D bow.

3) Wicked Threads - I'm a dealer for this builder. Craig builds a helluva set of strings. Every set of strings I got from this builder have been spot on. I haven't had to add or remove a single twist and everything has been in spec right out of the package. These strings are quickly climbing up the leader board for number of sets that I've sold.

4) A3 Archery - I'm a dealer for this builder. Quick turnaround and excellent quality and competitively priced. I put a set on my spot bow and after thousands of shots over the last few months, the tune is just as spot on as the day I installed them.

5) Rogue - I'm not a dealer for this builder but the quality is excellent. I don't "see" why the R21 strings cost almost twice what other builders are charging but, they are great strings. 2 of my customers are on the Rogue shooting staff and they bring their stuff to me for installation.

6) Tall Tine/BC Strings - I'm not a dealer for either of these builders. I installed the customer supplied strings and they are happy with their decision to use them._

I'm sure there are other excellent builders out there.... I just don't have experience with them.


----------



## PeterfromMaine (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm sure they are all great and high-quality... with that said, Catfish Custom Strings are all I put on my bows.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

Bandhunter said:


> Lol. That's like asking which bow company is the best. Ask somebody you know and trust their opinion. Good luck


This is good information if someone is looking for a reputable strng maker in their immediate area.


----------



## Dbolick (Mar 27, 2020)

Insanebowman said:


> Ok does ABB not make the cut?


check out the process ABB uses for their platinum strings, then compare it to the process A3 uses (can be found on both companies website). Easily while i go with A3


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

Most, if not all, are quality manufacturers. The brands that I’ve used and like are:
Twisted X
Hogwire 
Catfish Customs 
JBK
60X
Vapor Trail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

pick your poison. Twisted X is my favorite. I would go with someone who builds them themselves instead of someone who has many different people building them. I just think the individual puts more into the build with quality with each string when they do it themselves.


----------



## Hoyt crx 32 (Nov 24, 2019)

Another vote for Archery Shack don’t know if they are the best but they are great strings


----------



## Helic (Apr 11, 2019)

Maybe the better question is..... "what makes one bow string and cable set better than another?"

That way you avoid all the fanboyism that comes with people trying to push the brand that they personally use, and you get into a discussion that might actually help inform you.

The typical "whats the best" type questions just end up with one guy telling you easton is the best and another guy telling you easton is garbage and gold tip is the only way to go.
It just goes around in circles.

Its hard to be objective a lot of the time.
Especially when it comes to strings.
Why? Because most archers dont change strings very often.
I personally know many many people who have bows that are 10 to 15 years old, and they still have the original factory strings on them.

If a guy buys a new bow, shoots the strings on it for a year or two, replaces the strings once, shoots it for another year and sells the bow, how many different strings has he tried?

Of course hes going to like the new strings he bought. Everybody likes new stuff.
But how objective or accurate is that information?

You dont know the guys on the internet.
You dont know how much expirience they have with different string brands.

This is why the zebra strings debate will never die, and its always a contentious discussion.

If all the major string builders are making thier strings with the same bcy string material and servings...... what makes one better than the other?

In my mind, you better have a stronger argument than.... this is what I use and they are great!

If everybody has a warraty against peep rotation, creep or stretch, and serving separation, and they all use the same materials...... come on.
Why would any single human have a preference?
They all are made with the same materials and have the same warranty.

So. Again, what makes one better than another?

Its a valuable discussion that never happens.

Its too easy to fire up the opinion machine and ignore the fact that many of the opinions you get know nothing about strings or string building.

Its fine to say... this is what I use and its always been great so I keep using it.
But thats how we end up with contradictions between one opinion and the next.

How do we justify price?
How do we rate or compare quality?
If all strings can be adjusted with twists to put the bow in spec, how is one different than the next?

You want me to value your opinion, it better have more to it than just a brand you like.

Gas strings, americas best, catfish, livewire, zebra, they all claim to have top secret processes that they use to build thier strings.
Hell, pse wont even let anybody into the room the livewire strings are built in.
So, if the string makers guard thier build process, isnt that the only thing, the singular and definitive thing that makes one string different from another?


----------



## Hoyt crx 32 (Nov 24, 2019)

Rather than the process I think it has more to do with the quality of the process
Yes they may run the servings but it boils down to the quality that is taken to make a clean tight serving
It’s kind of like everything this day and age you can buy the same thing that one may be crap and the other with quality


----------

